# Problem Migrationswerkzeug

## deranonyme

Hallo

Ich habe mit Kmail und Kontact in der aktuellen Version 4.6.0 installiert. Seitdem bekomme ich immer beim Start ein Fenster "Resourcen Migrationswerkzeug" zu sehen mit folgenden Einträgen

- v Die clientseitige Brücke ist bereits eingerichtet.

-x die Brückenresource "YaBlw4h6Zv" besitzt keine Standardresource.

Kann mir jemand sagen, was das bedeutet? Ich vermute daran liegt es das Kmail de Facto nicht nutzbar ist.

Danke Frank

----------

## franzf

Der Fehler bezieht sich auf Kalender oder Adressbuch, KMail sollte deshalb nutzbar sein.

Verwendest du IMAP? Hattest du kmail-4.4 mit Disconnected-IMAP laufen? Das war hier extrem irritierend, der Mail-Migrator hat gesagt "bin fertig", nichts geschah, hab gemeint "OK, ist wohl nicht gut gegangen", Migrator gekillt, neu gestartet, selbs Spiel von Vorn.

Das Problem: Der Migrator mag fertig sein, im Hintergrund werkelt aber akonadi und importiert die Mails! Bei großen Mail-Verzeichnissen dauert das, ein Migrator-Killen endet fatal - zig mal IMAP_Resourcen anlegen und alle importieren vom selben Account  :Very Happy: 

Kannst du mal in systemsettings die akonadi-conig aufmachen oder über akonaditray -> Trayicon -> Config, und schauen, was akonadi so alles schon angelegt hat, und wie der aktuelle Status ist?

----------

## deranonyme

Hi

Also ich hab mein Adressbuch wieder als Akonadi Resource eingebunden. Der Mailaccount ist als akonadi Resource fertig. Ich frag mich jedoch wie ich den Migrator mit Hand starte. Wenn ich im Kmail mal meine Mails sehe, kann ich sie meist nicht lesen. Das heißt ich sehen nur den Baum, aber keine Inhalte. Ich habe einen POP-Zugang. Im Fenster, wo die Mail angezeigt werden sollte soll ich ewig warten. Dort steht nur, Empfange Ordener Inhalt... Bitte warten. . Es kann aber auch sein, das unten links steht Filtering messages und nach ein paar Durchläufen wo er irgendwas filtert schmiert Kmail ab. Beim Filtern fängt er mit dem Posteingangsordner an und dann kann ich es anhand der Anzahl der zu filternden Dateien nicht mehr nachvollziehen was er tut.

PS: Wenn er sich mal ausgefiltert hat, und ich Kmail beende, dann geht das Drama nach einem Neustart wieder los. Filtering messages über zig Minuten und Kmail nicht nutzbar   :Twisted Evil: 

Übrigens legt Kmail einen lokalen Ordner an und keine Aconadi resource. Keine Ahnung wie ich das manuell hin kriege.

Frank

----------

## franzf

Wenn er filtert, heißt das wohl dass du einige POP-Filter aktiviert hast? Sind da recht CPU-lastige Teile (Viren- und Spam-Filter) dabei?

Prinzipiell ist mit kdepim-4.6 ALLES eine Akonadi-Resource. POP zieht die Mails von Server auf die Festplatte, die Mails liegen dann in einem maildir irgendwo in den Tiefen deines $HOME. Das Herunterladen erledigt die akonadi-resource für dich. KMail selbst interagiert nun mit dem Akonadi-Server, bekommt mitgeteilt, wenn neue Mails da sind, zeigt diese an, beim Verschieben von Mails sagt KMail, akonadi solle das bitte mal anstoßen, usw.

Die Resource, die sich um pop3 kümmert, heißt "akonadi_pop3_resource"  :Smile: 

Deshalb: kmail selber legt auch keinen Ordner an, kmail holt sich nur vom akonadi-server die mail-resourcen und zeigt deren Inhalte an.

Und wenn sich kmail ausgefiltert hat, kannst du es dann benutzen?

Der Befehl für die akonadi-config heißt übrigens

```
kcmshell4 kcm_akonadi_resources
```

Da siehst du, welche Resourcen für dich angelegt wurden, und welche grad aktiv sind.

Der Migrator sollte dich übrigens gefragt haben, ob die importierten Mails in einer Resource verbleiben oder ob diese nach erfolgreicher Migration gelöscht werden sollen. Deshalb kann es sein, dass du ein paar mehr Maildirs angezeigt bekommst, als du vorher hattest.

----------

## deranonyme

@ franzf 

Danke erst mal für die Erklärung. Ja, ich kann Kmail nutzen, wenn es sich ausgefiltert hat. Aber ich will den Rechner nicht 15-30 Minuten vor Nutzungsbeginn starten.   :Evil or Very Mad:  So lange braucht er bis er sich ausgesch... hat. Ich habe einen Spamfilter aktiv, aber der sollte ja wohl nur genutzt werden, wenn neue Mails rein kommen. Auch alle anderen Filter sollten so arbeiten, und nicht bei jedem Start alles durchklappern.  :Confused:  Zumal das System solch hohe Last erzeugt, das es fast unbenutzbar wird. Die anderen Filter sortieren nur in Postfächer ein. Keine Ahnung was da so lange vor sich hin rödelt. Ich mag KDE, aber die Umstellung auf Akonadi frisst so viel Resourcen, ich weiß nicht ...

PS: scheinbar vergisst KMAIL auch den Ordner in den es filtern soll.  Jedenfalls war heute früh alles wieder auf irgendwelche seltsamen Werte verstellt. Sollte Nicht irgendeine in Kmail angezeigte resource eine Akonadi resource sein? Zu mindestens inbox outbox und send-mail? Das sind bei mir auch alles Locale Folder. Wie kann ich das ändern? Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, sollte es wie bei Kontact sein, das alles als Akonadi Resource läuft, und nicht als lokaler Ordner? Der Migrator ist irgendwann abgeschmiert. Ich müsste also mit Hand einrichten. Ich denke Ordner expotieren -> Kmail einrichten -> Ordner importieren. Aber das sollte dann richtig eingerichtet werden. Un dazu müsste sich Kmail mal ausfiltern. Das läuft inzwischen seit fast einer Stunde.

Frank

----------

## franzf

HMM, Resourcenhungrig ist akonadi hier gar nicht! 2 IMAP-Accounts (und somit Resourcen), ein lokales MailDir, Adressbücher und Kalender (weiß grad nicht wie viele), und das schaut in top dann so aus:

```
  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND                                                                                                                                               

 9857 $USR      20   0  778m 163m  88m S    0  4.1   0:34.58 soffice.bin                                                                                                                                           

 2237 $USR      20   0  778m  84m  33m S    0  2.1   1:17.80 plasma-desktop                                                                                                                                        

19350 $USR      20   0  542m  82m  35m S    0  2.1   0:06.51 kontact                                                                                                                                               

 2202 $USR      20   0  551m  75m  48m S    1  1.9   6:39.68 kwin                                                                                                                                                  

 2431 $USR      39  19  171m  69m 6932 S    4  1.7   1:03.04 virtuoso-t                                                                                                                                            

 2313 $USR      20   0  285m  55m 5324 S    0  1.4   0:21.29 mysqld                                                                                                                                                

 2349 $USR      20   0  383m  48m  28m S    0  1.2   0:00.96 python2.7                                                                                                                                             

 9800 $USR      20   0  480m  41m  23m S    0  1.0   0:04.33 dolphin                                                                                                                                               

 1920 root      20   0  122m  40m  15m S    1  1.0   4:45.08 X                                                                                                                                                     

 2368 $USR      20   0  550m  38m  20m S    0  1.0   0:09.30 akonadi_imap_re                                                                                                                                       

 2234 $USR      20   0  544m  37m  24m S    2  0.9   5:44.06 knotify4                                                                                                                                              

 2347 $USR      20   0  616m  36m  20m S    0  0.9   0:02.38 krunner                                                                                                                                               

 2132 $USR      20   0  279m  35m  25m S    0  0.9   0:01.00 kdeinit4                                                                                                                                              

 2136 $USR      20   0  538m  33m  18m S    0  0.9   0:03.97 kded4                                                                                                                                                 

 2360 $USR      20   0  536m  33m  18m S    0  0.9   0:00.78 kmix                                                                                                                                                  

 2775 $USR      39  19  457m  31m  17m S    0  0.8   0:13.39 nepomukservices                                                                                                                                       

20044 $USR      20   0  357m  31m  22m S    0  0.8   0:00.27 kscreenlocker                                                                                                                                         

 2383 $USR      20   0  393m  30m  24m S    0  0.8   0:01.05 akonadi_nepomuk                                                                                                                                       

 2369 $USR      20   0  482m  29m  19m S    0  0.7   0:00.49 akonadi_imap_re                                                                                                                                       

 2143 $USR      20   0  377m  25m  12m S    0  0.6   0:00.58 kglobalaccel                                                                                                                                          

 2345 $USR      39  19  576m  25m  17m S    0  0.6   0:22.00 nepomukservices                                                                                                                                       

 2354 $USR      20   0  377m  25m  13m S    0  0.6   0:00.24 klipper                                                                                                                                               

 2178 $USR      20   0  453m  25m  13m S    0  0.6   0:00.22 ksmserver                                                                                                                                             

 2408 $USR      20   0  379m  24m  13m S    0  0.6   0:00.59 kwalletd                                                                                                                                              

 2325 $USR      20   0  376m  24m  12m S    0  0.6   0:00.89 kaccess                                                                                                                                               

23745 $USR      20   0  293m  22m  10m S    0  0.6   0:00.08 kio_http                                                                                                                                              

23746 $USR      20   0  293m  22m  10m S    0  0.6   0:00.09 kio_http                                                                                                                                              

23747 $USR      20   0  293m  22m  10m S    0  0.6   0:00.08 kio_http                                                                                                                                              

24076 $USR      20   0  293m  22m  10m S    0  0.6   0:00.07 kio_http                                                                                                                                              

24077 $USR      20   0  293m  22m  10m S    0  0.6   0:00.08 kio_http                                                                                                                                              

 2769 $USR      20   0  287m  22m 7668 S    0  0.6   0:00.20 kio_http_cache_                                                                                                                                       

 2370 $USR      20   0  281m  21m  17m S    0  0.5   0:00.20 akonadi_kcal_re                                                                                                                                       

 2782 $USR      39  19  364m  20m  15m S    0  0.5   0:00.65 nepomukservices                                                                                                                                       

 2341 $USR      20   0  365m  20m 9808 S    0  0.5   0:00.06 nepomukserver                                                                                                                                         

 2783 $USR      39  19  334m  20m  15m S    0  0.5   0:03.63 nepomukservices                                                                                                                                       

 2780 $USR      39  19  259m  20m  15m S    0  0.5   0:00.66 nepomukservices                                                                                                                                       

 2372 $USR      20   0  267m  20m  16m S    0  0.5   0:00.25 akonadi_maildis                                                                                                                                       

 2377 $USR      20   0  267m  19m  16m S    0  0.5   0:00.74 akonadi_nepomuk                                                                                                                                       

 2380 $USR      20   0  264m  19m  16m S    0  0.5   0:00.74 akonadi_nepomuk                                                                                                                                       

 2774 $USR      39  19  331m  19m  15m S    0  0.5   0:00.29 nepomukservices                                                                                                                                       

 2134 $USR      20   0  283m  19m 9308 S    0  0.5   0:00.40 klauncher                                                                                                                                             

 2384 $USR      20   0  195m  18m  15m S    0  0.5   0:00.11 akonadi_agent_l                                                                                                                                       

 2367 $USR      20   0  199m  18m  15m S    0  0.5   0:00.11 akonadi_agent_l                                                                                                                                       

 2366 $USR      20   0  199m  18m  15m S    0  0.5   0:00.11 akonadi_agent_l                                                                                                                                       

 2371 $USR      20   0  263m  18m  15m S    0  0.5   0:00.10 akonadi_agent_l                                                                                                                                       

20046 $USR      39  19  249m  18m  14m T    0  0.5   0:00.12 kblankscrn.kss                                                                                                                                        

19356 $USR      20   0  342m  17m  12m S    0  0.4   0:00.16 korgac                                                                                                                                                

 2425 $USR      20   0  267m  16m  12m S    0  0.4   0:00.25 kwalletmanager                                                                                                                                        

 2353 $USR      20   0  337m  16m  13m S    0  0.4   0:00.12 polkit-kde-auth                                                                                                                                       

 2230 $USR      20   0  247m  15m  12m S    0  0.4   0:00.65 kactivitymanage                                                                                                                                       

 2240 $USR      20   0  215m  14m  11m S    0  0.4   0:00.16 kuiserver                                                                                                                                             

 2310 $USR      20   0  309m  12m 6576 S    0  0.3   0:05.85 akonadiserver                                                                                                                                         

 2307 $USR      20   0  135m 5200 3980 S    0  0.1   0:00.86 akonadi_control                                                                                                                                       

 1889 root      20   0  121m 3768 2684 S    0  0.1   0:00.12 polkitd                                                                                                                                               

 6947 root      20   0 91880 3696 2848 S    0  0.1   0:00.16 sshd                                                                                                                                                  

 2005 root      20   0 56620 3580 2036 S    0  0.1   0:00.27 cupsd                                                                                                                                                 

 1799 root      20   0  119m 3540 2496 S    0  0.1   0:00.03 console-kit-dae                                                                                                                                       

 2192 root      20   0  120m 3508 2772 S    0  0.1   0:00.46 udisks-daemon                                                                                                                                         

 2145 root      20   0  116m 3372 2716 S    0  0.1   0:00.04 upowerd                                                                                                                                               

 6957 root      20   0 21940 3076 1676 S    0  0.1   0:00.43 bash                                                                                                                                                  

 2081 $USR      20   0 21192 2224  728 S    0  0.1   0:03.85 dbus-daemon                                                                                                                                           

 1742 root      20   0 30712 2116 1548 S    0  0.1   0:00.01 syslog-ng                                                                                                                                             

 2034 root      20   0 56096 1940 1480 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 kdm                                                                                                                                                   

  877 root      20   0 17304 1600  732 S    0  0.0   0:00.04 udevd                                                                                                                                                 

 1786 messageb  20   0 19716 1496  832 S    0  0.0   0:00.64 dbus-daemon                                                                                                                                           

 2044 $USR      20   0 12428 1472 1236 S    0  0.0   0:00.04 startkde                                                                                                                                              

 2138 $USR      20   0 19836 1428 1168 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 gam_server                                                                                                                                            

23744 root      20   0 19168 1280  912 R    1  0.0   0:00.30 top
```

Verbaut sind darin 4GB RAM. Pro Resource also ca. 40MB, das meiste davon sind sicher shared Libraries (Qt, KDE, ...).

Kannst du mal einen Test-User einrichten und dem eine Konfiguration verpassen, wie du sie am Laufen hast? In der Vergangenheit (sprich: den Betas) gabs immer mal Stress mit der Config, vor allem beim Migrieren - da war das Schnellste einfach eine komplette Neukonfiguration. Adressbücher (vcards) kannst du dann importieren, Filter neu anlegen, etc. Ist vllt. erstmal ein mehr oder weniger großer Aufwand, dafür wirds später problemlos laufen. (hier seit Beta3 keine Probleme mehr - außer den ein oder anderen nervigen Bug, der aber nicht die Stabilität und Datensicherheit betrifft).

Dass Filtern noch Probleme bereiten können (GUI-Freeze) ist bekannt, soll aber mit dem neuen Design lösbar sein, wird wohl auch dran gearbeitet. (Glaub das ist der nervigste Bug, den KMail schon seit seiner frühen Jugend herumzieht, weit bevor man überhaupt an ein kde4 gedacht hat  :Very Happy: ).

----------

## deranonyme

Ich versuche gerade meine Mails zu archivieren, um sie nicht zu verlieren, leider keine Chance durch das Filtern ist das GUI praktisch blockiert.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Frank

----------

## franzf

Hier auch nochmal der Link zu ner kleinen Diskussion über kdepim-4.6.0; vllt. ist ja was hilfreiches für dich dabei

Altes Mailverzeichnis für die Backups wird erwähnt, und dass der Migrator von den Betas zum Release noch mal schlechter geworden ist ^^ - also der einfachste Weg ist eine neue Config, am besten mit einem komplett neuen Testuser rumspielen, bis du weißt, was wo wie gespeichert wird.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-881783.html

----------

